# How paranoid should I be with ears??



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

Seems there are a million horror stories on here about GSD ears. A trainer friend of ours told me to never pet his ears. Our vet said it isn't an issue to massage his ears. I tell people not to touch his ears when petting him. 

How paranoid should I be? He is 5 months old and has beautiful pointed ears.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

His ears are already up? No worries then.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

regardless - when petting i dont focus my attention on the ears... i also didnt touch them at all while they were down nor did i allow anyone else to do the same.

are they already up? 

keep in mind they may go back down when he starts his teething pains - dont let that freak you out either as they eventually go back up.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My vet says the whole don't touch the ears thing is a myth. Ears are cartilage surrounded by their head and jaw muscles. Allowing the dog to chew will strengthen these muscles and keep the ears up. I wouldn't allow rough touching and bending of the ears...because that hurts,lol other than that use common sense some gentle head scrtaches are not going to make them go down.


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

his ears are perfect. here is a picture of Brutus on a play date this afternoon. I just want to make sure they don't get messed up. sounds like I won't have a problem. I caution people about his ears.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dogs ears are up. that's great. i didn't
let people pet my dogs head untill his 
ears were up. his ears went up at 5 months.
i think he was 6 months before i let people
pet his head.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I was a freak about letting anyone near my dogs' ears as it seems like a lot of people can't just stroke them, but feel the need to crumple them. It's the crumpling that is potentially damaging.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Pet, don't smoosh...and don't make him wear a hat.


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

Our GSD puppies ear just both went up at 12 weeks, but I dont let others touch her ears if possible. I do have 3 kids so there is plenty of rough house going on and the ears get touched but even my kids are as careful as they can be and we remind them. 

No worries I am paranoid too, The ears are a physical charecteristic I fell in love with. besides all the other great stuff about GSD's too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

As long as there is no unnatural bending (folding backwards and such intentionally since some dogs accidently do it during play) and you dont allow people to smash his ears, he should be fine. Give him plenty to chew on to help strength and keep the strength up while he's teething. Shasta's ears were fully up at 14 weeks. the very tip of her right ear with NEVER stand because the cartilage was damaged by one of her siblings before i brought her home. It adds character but i wont like, had hers ears been soft ears that would never stand when she's an adult, i would be disappointed. I'd still love her but the ears are part of that GSD package was love so much! As long as nobody is rough with your pups ears, all should be well. Shasta lays hers back when she's getting attention from us. outside the house this little almost 5 month old pup could be a miniture protection dog with how alert she is.


----------



## CNTLOSE (Sep 11, 2010)

Athena will be 10 weeks on Friday. One ear is fully up and the other ear is 3/4's up...which make her that much more special. But from reading above, we can expect them to go back down????


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

CNTLOSE said:


> Athena will be 10 weeks on Friday. One ear is fully up and the other ear is 3/4's up...which make her that much more special. But from reading above, we can expect them to go back down????


They can go back down when they start teething. As long as there is no damage they will come back up.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax's ears went up with a bulldog, lab and 3 boxers chewing on them at all times 
I too, didn't let anyone pet them though! LOL


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I petted Molly's ears all the time, her ears are like radars.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Geez, I didn't know about the whole 'no touching' thing. My pups love a massage and the book says to fold them in half lengthwise and massage out to the tips.


----------

